# Glass Top for 125 Gallon



## IndyFishFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey All -

So I got a really nice 125 custom tank online on craigslist. It's wonderful save one small problem. There is no glass top for it. As such evaporation is a major issue and the wood on the hood is starting to warp. 

I tried finding one at my LFS with no luck. The problem is that most glass tops I've seen are made for tanks with either no brace (18"x72") or have only one brace (presumably 18" x 36"). My tank has two braces which means I'd need three glass top pieces to fit it (18" x 24"). Any suggestions on where to find this or even what kind of tank I have so I can contact the manufacturer?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

IndyFishFan said:


> Hey All -
> 
> So I got a really nice 125 custom tank online on craigslist. It's wonderful save one small problem. There is no glass top for it. As such evaporation is a major issue and the wood on the hood is starting to warp.
> 
> ...


Mine has two braces and here's what I used:

Choose the 72 x 18 option as it is three pieces - http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3731+3781&pcatid=3781


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

take careful measurements , allowing room in back for filter and other accessories, and call local glass shop, they will cut to fit and smooth the edges for you. You will want 1/8" double strength glass. This is very cheap, too.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Go to a glass shop, with your dimensions including the lip in/out from the rim and they can usually make one for a fair price. One of my LFS owners has hook ups to glass shops in the area for aquariums, as well as being able to make his own glass, try your LFS. If not if worse comes to worse I can always have one made and send it to you. They use top quality glass and its really thick and strong compared to things like the versa top.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

duh ain't that what I just said only in a little more detail?


----------



## IndyFishFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks for the good responses. I have a good glass guy that I can use. I know him from when I was trying to repair my siding and put my hammer through a window ! Thanks for all the help. I love this site!


----------

